# Game Discussion [4/10/11] - ABC [CHI @ ORL, BOS @ MIA | NBATV OKC @ LAL]



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Chicago at Orlando 1:00 PM *ABC * 
Boston at Miami 3:30 PM *ABC*
New Jersey at Toronto 6:00 PM 
New Orleans at Memphis 6:00 PM 
Detroit at Charlotte 6:00 PM 
New York at Indiana 7:00 PM * NBATV*
Phoenix at Dallas 7:30 PM 
Sacramento at Golden State 9:00 PM 
Oklahoma City at LA Lakers 9:30 PM * NBATV*


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Big game for Wade today. Averaging terrible numbers and playing terribly against the Celtics. He needs to get out of that slump, and back into 2010 playoff mode against them.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Is anyone else _really_ looking forward to seeing how the Perkins/Ibaka/Collison/Mohammed frontcourt rotation performs against the Lakers? I'm actually way less excited about BOS/MIA than I am about the late matchup.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Jameer Nelson with 12/8/5 with 3 steals, and Ryan Anderson with something like 22 points too. Orlando playing pretty well without Dwight so far.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Dear God... Gilbert Arenas is pure garbage.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I like the way the Magic match up with the Bulls. Nelson and maybe Arenas can make Rose work on D. Richardson can out-athleticize Bogans. And I think the Bulls will have a tough time vs Dwight inside -- just not enough beef on the Bulls frontline. Should be a close series.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Cmon Orlando...eek this one out


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Rose is just playing with people out there...


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

What a shot by J-Rich


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

wow jrich. what a shot


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Anderson def. wasn't set there


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

that should've been either a foul or chicago ball. terrible.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Good call by the refs, Rose touched it last. Except that Turkeyglue hacked the crap out of Rose


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Orlando ball now...this should even out


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

that's def Chicago ball.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Damn...game over.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

That should be game. Rose is a good free-throw shooter.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Will San Antonio play its players vs LA to try to hold on to the best record in the league?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Derrick Rose, how do you like me now. Hand the man his MVP.

The Chicago Bulls with 60 freaking wins this season, and counting.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

LamarButler said:


> Will San Antonio play its players vs LA to try to hold on to the best record in the league?


They'll get a look at Chicago - NY earlier the same night before having to make that call


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

2 seconds left...not bad at all for Orlando


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Magic with a chance to tie with 2 ticks left.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

It's late


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nelson with a clutch shot to tie the game. WE going into overtime.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Yep, it does look late now.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

no good


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Thank gawd. Don't wanna miss a minute of this Heat sweep.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why are people congratulating Nelson? He didn't even get a shot off in 2 seconds (plenty of time). Questionable coaching decision putting the ball in Mighty Mouse's hands.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Rondo plays well the Celtics win. Period. Goes for the playoffs too.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Jeez do the Heat always just take turns dribbling for an entire posession?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Boston already up 8-0 on the Heat. Bad way to start.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

11-2 Boston. Time-out Miami.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

What the hell did Wade do to Ray Allen? Bang his wife or something, it always seems he plays well against the Heat.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Boston coming out of the gates with a statement in Miami.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Damn...Tiger putting in work...might have to check on this game after halftime


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Mark Jackson is silly, Ray Allen kills every single team/defender from the three. Basically defending Ray, all you can do is put hand up, and hope he misses. Normally he doesn't. The guy is the best off the ball offensive weapon in the league.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

23AJ said:


> Mark Jackson is silly, Ray Allen kills every single team/defender from the three. Basically defending Ray, all you can do is put hand up, and hope he misses. Normally he doesn't. The guy is the best off the ball offensive weapon in the league.


No, in this case he is right. This year, Wade has had problems defending him, he tends to fall asleep out there.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Big Z is a tip-in machine.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

23AJ said:


> Mark Jackson is silly, Ray Allen kills every single team/defender from the three. Basically defending Ray, all you can do is put hand up, and hope he misses. Normally he doesn't. The guy is the best off the ball offensive weapon in the league.


Except for last year in the finals when he hit 20 3pointers in one game then went 0-20 the next game lol I guess the percentages do balance out.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

KG holding LeBron on that screen lmao


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

WTF KG for three?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I believe KG brings more intangibles to the game presently than any other player.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Game3525 said:


> WTF KG for three?


He got away with a moving screen and a travel then he hits a three. ****ing NBA refs are so awful.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

That was def a palming violation by KG. So he sets and illegal screen then palms the ball then hits a 3. Hahahaha,


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Game3525 said:


> No, in this case he is right. This year, Wade has had problems defending him, he tends to fall asleep out there.


You can say that about anybody that plays Ray or Pierce. When they're hot. You notice Pierce is torching James today as well. Didn't hear Mark Jackson bring that up, but why would he. Bron is the greatest!!


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Solid start by the Celts. Keep it up!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great defensive play by Dwyane Wade stealing the ball from the Celtics, and had to save the ball in bounds to Mike Bibby with a behind the back pass.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Take the jumpshot Rondo...


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

LeBron punking big Baby on the block.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

23AJ said:


> You can say that about anybody that plays Ray or Pierce. When they're hot. You notice Pierce is torching James today as well. Didn't hear Mark Jackson bring that up, but why would he. Bron is the greatest!!


The thing is this has been a recurring problem for Wade against Allen this year.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Mike Miller shoot the 3 you pussy!


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

lol Joel Anthony


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

LeBron is playing great defense. Challenging every shot. Pierce needs to put him in the pop corn machine next time down.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dwyane Wade a killer in the clutch moments.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Good defensive game so far. Rough start by Miami. Boston 22 Miami 21 end of the first.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'm glad Van Gundy brought up the fact that the Celtics struggles since the Perkins trade have as much to do with Shaq being unavailable as they do Perk being gone. I've thought since the trade it was obvious they were openly gambling on Shaq being healthy for the playoffs, and I've been saying that it's an unwise gamble.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Celtics just playin sloppy after that great start. Just don't throw the ball away. SMH


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Game3525 said:


> The thing is this has been a recurring problem for Wade against Allen this year.


Stop over blowing three games in D Wades career facing Allen...LMFAO Pierce has scorched Bron more than three times in his career. Again crickets. Let's stop being over critical to certain great players, and giving other's passes. And today that asinine comment Mark Jackson brought up about Wade is moot, D Wade kicking Ass today.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

But god has Big Baby been terrible lately. He needs his mojo back.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

23AJ said:


> Stop over blowing three games in D Wades career facing Allen...LMFAO Pierce has scorched Bron more than three times in his career. Again crickets. Let's stop being over critical to certain great players, and giving other's passes. And today that asinine comment Mark Jackson brought up about Wade is moot, D Wade kicking Ass today.


Get Wade's nuts out of your mouth, the guy has had problems with Allen this year, it is just a fact.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Bosh needs to step it up. Dude is to good to be so quiet.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Game3525 said:


> Get Wade's nuts out of your mouth, the guy has had problems with Allen this year, it is just a fact.


Come again buddy. I get it though, D Wade is better than Kobe Bryant, there for slam him for the most asinine things you can think of. Congrats.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Jeff Van Gundy just slammed PER on national television....LOL


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

23AJ said:


> Come again buddy. I get it though,* D Wade is better than Kobe Bryant*, there for slam him for the most asinine things you can think of. Congrats.


Wow, you are a complete frontrunner.

Last year, hell 6 months ago you were on Kobe's nuts, what happened?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Game3525 said:


> Wow, you are a complete frontrunner.
> 
> Last year, hell 6 months ago you were on Kobe's nuts, what happened?


Last season is last season buddy. Let's move on, and try and keep it intelligent. No reason to resort to name calling, were not in grade school anymore.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Game3525 said:


> Get Wade's nuts out of your mouth, the guy has had problems with Allen this year, it is just a fact.


Well that hardly seems necessary. As a Celtics fan, I don't think it's unreasonable to say that an individual defender may not be entirely to blame when the best three-point shooter ever gets hot. Wade's playing with some absolutely putrid teammates, and yes, you do need to help Bibby or Howard(or House, or Miller, or Jones.....) on D. Ray's just the last person in the game you can help off of.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

23AJ said:


> Jeff Van Gundy just slammed PER on national television....LOL


He also said the Heat would win more than 72 games and break the Bulls record. I don't think many people take the guy serious.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

What's the point of trading for Jeff Green if they don't use him?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

JC.McFly said:


> He also said the Heat would win more than 72 games and break the Bulls record. I don't think many people take the guy serious.


Oh I know, it's pretty silly stuff, just made me laugh when I heard him mention it.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Bogg said:


> Well that hardly seems necessary. As a Celtics fan, I don't think it's unreasonable to say that an individual defender may not be entirely to blame when the best three-point shooter ever gets hot. Wade's playing with some absolutely putrid teammates, and yes, you do need to help Bibby or Howard(or House, or Miller, or Jones.....) on D. Ray's just the last person in the game you can help off of.


He is not the entire problem, but he does take bad gambles and sometimes falls asleep when Ray is out there.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

LamarButler said:


> What's the point of trading for Jeff Green if they don't use him?


To destroy my liver?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

23AJ said:


> Oh I know, it's pretty silly stuff, just made me laugh when I heard him mention it.


The guy is pure comedy, I enjoy his commentary. He called out Mark Jackson on Reggie being an offensive flopper and Mark had nothing to say lol.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

JC.McFly said:


> The guy is pure comedy, I enjoy his commentary. He called out Mark Jackson on Reggie being an offensive flopper and Mark had nothing to say lol.


Yeah that was pure gold...LOL loved it. Mark Jackson and Van Gundy are so tight now, they diss one another when the other isn't even at the game commentating.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Lmao Chalmers tryna step over KG. I guess 0-3 isn't enough.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

23AJ said:


> Yeah that was pure gold...LOL loved it. Mark Jackson and Van Gundy are so tight now, they diss one another when the other isn't even at the game commentating.


I'm not much of a Mark Jackson fan. he says some of the dumbest things on natinoal television, it's insane. JVG I like though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just got home - hoping this will be a fun game. Who's doing well so far?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

That looked like a travel by KG.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Basel said:


> Just got home - hoping this will be a fun game. Who's doing well so far?


Defensive game. No one player has dominated IMO. LeBron had a good first qt, specially on the defensive end.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

LeBron and Wade attacking the rim is going to be a foul trouble party in the playoffs for opposing teams.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Garnett's ballin'.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Chalmers had a hand in every play of that run. Kudos to him


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wade/KG been the best players so far.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Looks like it might be a battle of the benches seeing how both teams 1st units are playing great defense and canceling each other out.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Man Jeff Green just seems so disinterested with the Celtics.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

23AJ said:


> Wade/KG been the best players so far.


IMO LeBron has had a better game than Wade so far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

These teams hate each other. I love it.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Crazy sequence. I like this Heat mentality.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

This is going to get good. Great game so far, playoff atmosphere.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

JC.McFly said:


> IMO LeBron has had a better game than Wade so far.


He would have a better case if he got on the boards this game. Wade is having quietly a better all around game.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

How can they even call an offensive foul on the Heat on a screen when KG is on the other end pulling the same crap.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

hahahaha Bosh is such a retard


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Super Mario has been the x-factor for Miami so far.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Rondo's gotta step up. Chalmers is outplayin him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

That whole thing seemed to energize the Heat. Heat up 47-37 with 1:49 left.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

mvP to the Wee said:


> hahahaha Bosh is such a retard


In this case he was right, that should have been a jump ball.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rondo was awarded the timeout because Lebron(I believe) threw a shoulder into him about a second before, resulting in him having to dive on the ball.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

mvP to the Wee said:


> hahahaha Bosh is such a retard


It was a bad call by the refs, in a heated game. I'm not surprised he got a T. How exactly is he a retard?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LOL these refs are bias as **** and it's in Miami.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

JC.McFly said:


> It was a bad call by the refs, in a heated game.?


It was a makeup call


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

23AJ said:


> Last season is last season buddy. Let's move on, and try and keep it intelligent. No reason to resort to name calling, were not in grade school anymore.


Wade was also the only player in the entire NBA with 25+ blocks last month. He has definitely been one of the best defenders in the league lately.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

Right now the celtics look terrible. Especially Rondo. The heat could sweep the celts in the second round which could be danger for the rest of the league


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

23AJ said:


> He would have a better case if he got on the boards this game. Wade is having quietly a better all around game.


I disagree. LeBron has been the best player on the floor on the defensive end and he is neck and neck with Wade in scoring, rebounding and assists. The edge on the defensive side gives it to LeBron IMO.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Miami is at playoff intensity. I don't know if Bos has another gear to get to.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

How is that a jumpball, Pierce wasn't even near it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: at the ref slipping.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

So Pierce puts a saddle on LeBron and jumps on his back and the ref calls a jump ball lmao.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol jump ball.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

JC.McFly said:


> It was a bad call by the refs, in a heated game. I'm not surprised he got a T. How exactly is he a retard?


All that spit coming out of his mouth and his mouth guard splashing out


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Rondo playing defense on LeBron after the time-out was called, not letting him shoot the ball was pretty funny.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Rondo at the half: 3 points, 1 assist, 2 turnovers.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great half of basketball. Love the playoff intensity. 

Green does not make Boston better. He's Mr. Invisible. Perkins is sorely missed by the Green team.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Mike Miller apparently hurt his thumb again, questionable to return.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

BIAS even the announcers. NBA refs are terrible. Even the Heat haters on here can see it even if they won't admit it. This is a Grade A disgrace. Boston is pathetic though they can't even take advantage of the favoritism.

Refs will cause a fight or four in this playoff series.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Celtics need to box Joel Anthony out. As simple as that.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> Celtics need to box Joel Anthony out. As simple as that.


With who? Jermaine O'Neal was a horrible rebounder for us last year and now you guys are relying on him to play big minutes for you? You traded your championship away to OKC. Nobody is scared of you guys anymore.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

No Rondo, no ring. No rebounds, no rings. Thank goodness this is only a 7 point game.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Adam said:


> With who? Jermaine O'Neal was a horrible rebounder for us last year and now you guys are relying on him to play big minutes for you? You traded your championship away to OKC. Nobody is scared of you guys anymore.


Jermaine was horrible rebounder? 7 boards in 28 minutes during the regular season isn't bad. Neither is 6 boards in 23 minutes in the playoffs.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> Jermaine was horrible rebounder? 7 boards in 28 minutes during the regular season isn't bad. Neither is 6 boards in 23 minutes in the playoffs.


Yes. He's an AWFUL rebounder. It got to be a huge concern at one point because he even had games with zero rebounds. He even came out crying and apologizing to the media and promising to do better. His words, not mine.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Lol I remember Heat fans saying how Jermaine was a great defender last year, about the only thing he still does well.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Heated said:


> BIAS even the announcers. NBA refs are terrible. Even the Heat haters on here can see it even if they won't admit it. This is a Grade A disgrace. Boston is pathetic though they can't even take advantage of the favoritism.
> 
> Refs will cause a fight or four in this playoff series.


I love the ongoing claims that the NBA is openly conspiring against Lebron James and Dwyane Wade. You have two of the most coddled players in the league from the past half-decade, and they continue to get calls. Not every questionable call that doesn't go the Heats way is evidence of David Stern doing his darndest to hold back two of the most marketable guys in the league.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The fact that Rondo is playing like horse**** is covering our main weakness in the playoffs. Let's hope he keeps it up, and D-Rose does the same.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

God is there a single Celtic besides KG playing well?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

LamarButler said:


> God is there a single Celtic besides KG playing well?


No


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Anyone here switching to the Masters at any point to see what Tiger Woods is doing? Never been so interested in golf ever.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

Right now the heat want it more


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Likabosh strikes.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Basel said:


> Anyone here switching to the Masters at any point to see what Tiger Woods is doing? Never been so interested in golf ever.


I've got Miami on League Pass and Masters on the TV. I want a Tiger win. Disappointed in the McIlroy breakdown but Tiger winning would be fantastic for the sport. I've seen so many articles saying Tiger wouldn't win after yesterday.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

ßen said:


> I've got Miami on League Pass and Masters on the TV. I want a Tiger win. Disappointed in the McIlroy breakdown but Tiger winning would be fantastic for the sport. I've seen so many articles saying Tiger wouldn't win after yesterday.


That eagle opportunity he had was nuts - so close. Looks like -11 might be the magic number today.

As for this game, Miami's not going to lose. They just need to make sure they don't have a hangover in Atlanta and give the Celtics a chance to get #2.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

LeBron is a phenominal player but he needs to drop back down to 235-240. He's lost alot more quickness then people wanna admit. He's gained more muscle and strength but doesn't post up much so...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I feel disgusting rooting for Boston but I really don't want Miami to finish with a better record then the Lakers. They're the only team that actually scares me to the point that I don't want to play them. Not looking likely though, Miami has simply been better thus far.

Pretty big game against OKC tonight. Time to see where the two best teams in the western conference are in comparison to eachother. I'm really hoping for a win after their dissapointing slump over the last four or so games.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Did Big Baby really just foul James Jones that late after the 3pt shot?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I just don't know about this team right now. Even if Shaq comes back, the Celtics just can't win if only 1 of the Big 4 shows up every night.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Miami's defense has been outstanding, I was riding Wade earlier, but he has played really good defense on Allen. 

Boston seems to have waved the white flag.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Is it just me or does Jeff Green look lost out there on offense?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

mmm cotton candy


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Boston is clearly going to play better then this in the playoffs and anyone pretending otherwise is an idiot. That being said it's unclear as to whether they can raise their game to the point of making it back to the finals. The second round on in the east is going to be a ****ing dogfight.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^Pretty much. 

They're going to raise it, but you're just not sure how much. That big 4 is still there, and they can kill you on any given night, and I wouldn't bet against them doing it in the playoffs. However, they just don't have that same identity anymore, and that's what I'd worry about as a Boston fan.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

That Perkins trade is looking worse and worse as the losing continues. Jeff Green simply isn't that good. I understand that it was partly a move for the future, but you don't trade away a great shot at a championship for cap relief down the road.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

They need Rondo to get out of this "depression" he has been in since Perk left. If he continues to play like crap, Miami is going to sweep them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Boston getting back into this. Whoa.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Boston doing all they can to make an interesting finish here, 9-0 run.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

This game doesn't prove much, Miami needed it about 10x more than Boston did. If the Heat got swept 4-0 against Boston for the season, with the finishing blow coming while the Celtics were playing Krstic and Jermaine O'Neal as the interior bulk, they would've been in deep doo-doo.

I think it's obvious at this point that the Celtics don't care about their seeding. They think they can automatically switch it on to top gear when it counts, we'll see whether they're right.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> That Perkins trade is looking worse and worse as the losing continues. Jeff Green simply isn't that good. I understand that it was partly a move for the future, but you don't trade away a great shot at a championship for cap relief down the road.


My idea of the same pieces going out, but for Brooks and Battier, with the other spare parts going to Charlotte for Kwame Brown, is looking better and better. It still strips us of Perkins' inside strength, and Brown isn't exactly Ben Wallace, but he's a better post defender than anyone we have active right now save Garnett and JO'N (who on virtually every play I'm expecting to get hurt again).

Rondo/Brooks
Ray/Battier
Pierce/Battier
Garnett/Davis/Brown
Shaq/JO'N/Brown

That's a scary looking team, one looking quite a bit better going into playoff time than the one now... and it would've been a highly do-able trade, since both Brooks and Battier were traded for scraps anyway.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

ßen said:


> Is it just me or does Jeff Green look lost out there on offense?


He's just not a very good player imo. In a new system he's slow to catch on a make an impact. On a real contender he's a career bench guy. He'll come around for Boston eventually and put up something around 14 and 7. But without Perk they wont win another championship, and prob wont even go deep.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Good win for the Heat. 0-4 woulda been disastrous.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Floods said:


> My idea of the same pieces going out, but for Brooks and Battier, with the other spare parts going to Charlotte for Kwame Brown, is looking better and better. It still strips us of Perkins' inside strength, and Brown isn't exactly Ben Wallace, but he's a better post defender than anyone we have active right now save Garnett and JO'N (who on virtually every play I'm expecting to get hurt again).
> 
> Rondo/Brooks
> Ray/Battier
> ...


And that team would have a better chance of winning it all then the current version. Granted it would still depend on if the O'Neals could remain healthy and neutralize Bynum, which I'm not confident of. But that team would have a much better chance at defending Bryant and Brooks would destroy us off the bench. 

As a Lakers fan I'm pretty happy that youre scenerio didn't happen.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

The numbers don't show, but Wade played one hell of a game.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Out of Miami's big 3, only LeBron has more than 20 points.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't think Jeff Green is asbad as you guys think, I think he just doesn't fit in into the Celtics system.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Miami winning by so much just lost me about £20 cos I bet a Miami win by 1-15 pts


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Game3525 said:


> The numbers don't show, but Wade played one hell of a game.


He's still having trouble scoring against them, but his D was amazing today. As was the entire teams. If we can step our D up consistently in the playoffs, I feel confident about our chances.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Now to Memphis/Hornets. This should be a really good one.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

ßen said:


> He's still having trouble scoring against them, but his D was amazing today. As was the entire teams. If we can step our D up consistently in the playoffs, I feel confident about our chances.


Yeah, he was closing out on Allen today....which was something he wasn't doing in the previous three games against Boston. When he wants to apply himself, he can be the best defender in the league at the 2-guard position.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Floods said:


> This game doesn't prove much, Miami needed it about 10x more than Boston did. If the Heat got swept 4-0 against Boston for the season, with the finishing blow coming while the Celtics were playing Krstic and Jermaine O'Neal as the interior bulk, they would've been in deep doo-doo.
> 
> I think it's obvious at this point that the Celtics don't care about their seeding. They think they can automatically switch it on to top gear when it counts, we'll see whether they're right.


Yeah the Celtics don't care... they couldn't get back to the locker room fast enough. Also, Miami has the best road record in the East. I bet they don't care about that either.

I wonder if they care that they're old tired-legged big three pales in comparison to our much younger and athletic big 3.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

If Shaq can play in the 2nd round and on, the Celtics have the roster to win it all. 

There's really not any single problem you can pinpoint for the Celtics struggles. Rondo's playing terribly in big games. Ray Allen is one of his signature god-awful slumps, where he pretty much gives the Celtics nothing. Big Baby's in one of those funks where he becomes a useless 6'7 PF. Pierce is being careless with the ball. KG is there some nights, not there in others. Jeff Green doesn't get enough opportunities, nor is he aggressive enough out there.

The Celtics pretty much have problems all across the board, so there's really not a single thing that can be blamed, nor is there a serious flaw in the roster (if Shaq plays in the 2nd round). Thankfully all of these problems can be fixed with focus. But then again that's not always guaranteed.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good result for the Heat's confidence. They won behind good effort from their whole team, not just the big three. Though the Big three all played their part. The Heat needed this one for their confidence and to plant some doubt in the Celtics mind since the Perkins trade.

I don't know that they really cared about the seeding, but they definitely wanted to win the game, and it's been nice the last two games to see them tuning up for the playoffs. Good effort the last two games.

For the Celtics, if Rondo doesn't pull out of his funk, they're going to have problems getting out of the first round.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Big Baby's in one of those funks where he becomes a *useless 6'7 PF.*


THERE it is!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> Brendan_Tobin Brendan Tobin
> by SedanoShow
> Screaming from #celtics locker room I'm guessing KG but what do I know o #outsidethedoor


Reposting from the Heat game thread.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

WTF Celtics. It's just the regular season. Is KG going to go out now and work on his jumper for three hours like Kobe did?

What is it about losing to the heat that makes these teams go crazy? Good god. Pull it together.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> WTF Celtics. It's just the regular season. Is KG going to go out now and work on his jumper for three hours like Kobe did?
> 
> What is it about losing to the heat that makes these teams go crazy? Good god. Pull it together.


Probably the same thing that makes the Heat cry when they lost to the Bulls. Both over reactions


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> WTF Celtics. It's just the regular season. Is KG going to go out now and work on his jumper for three hours like Kobe did?
> 
> What is it about losing to the heat that makes these teams go crazy? Good god. Pull it together.


Pull it together? We had Spoelstra come out and say our players were crying after a loss to the Bulls. Cmon now.

Edit: the above dude beat me to it


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

It's both amusing and a little disturbing how the C's have looked so disinterested in multiple games lately, yet after pretty much all of them they're bitching about chemistry and _appear_ to be really upset with how they played.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> WTF Celtics. It's just the regular season. Is KG going to go out now and work on his jumper for three hours like Kobe did?


The real question is, will the world as we know it come to complete stop if he does?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> WTF Celtics. It's just the regular season. Is KG going to go out now and work on his jumper for three hours like Kobe did?
> 
> What is it about losing to the heat that makes these teams go crazy? Good god. Pull it together.


We going to Miami, to Miami.

futuristxen I'm picking either Heat or Bulls to represent the East in the Finals, and I'm taking the OKC to come out of the West. How do you like those apples!


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> If Shaq can play in the 2nd round and on, the Celtics have the roster to win it all.
> 
> There's really not any single problem you can pinpoint for the Celtics struggles. Rondo's playing terribly in big games. Ray Allen is one of his signature god-awful slumps, where he pretty much gives the Celtics nothing. Big Baby's in one of those funks where he becomes a useless 6'7 PF. Pierce is being careless with the ball. KG is there some nights, not there in others. Jeff Green doesn't get enough opportunities, nor is he aggressive enough out there.
> 
> The Celtics pretty much have problems all across the board, so there's really not a single thing that can be blamed, nor is there a serious flaw in the roster (if Shaq plays in the 2nd round). Thankfully all of these problems can be fixed with focus. But then again that's not always guaranteed.


I think some of Ray's struggles can be attributed to not being able to curl around those Perkins screens to get open.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Floods said:


> It's both amusing and a little disturbing how the C's have looked so disinterested in multiple games lately, yet after pretty much all of them they're bitching about chemistry and _appear_ to be really upset with how they played.


Welcome to Laker world, give half-ass effort and then bitch later when you don't win.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

If I were the Bulls I'd be absolutely slobbering at the chance of meeting the Celtics in the conference finals. The Bulls' solid five-deep front line against Garnett and trash (I'm thinking Shaq is done)? Ouch. And that's before considering Rose.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

edabomb said:


> I think some of Ray's struggles can be attributed to not being able to curl around those Perkins screens to get open.


Or, he's just ultra cold. He has one or two or three of these slumps every season with the Celtics. Sometimes they come in the playoffs -- see the 08 ECSF, or Game 3 in last year's Finals. Many times they're just unexplainable, and they always make me wanna pull my hair out. Its just something he does every year with us.


----------



## Adol (Nov 25, 2004)

Like last year, it seems as though the Celtics fortunes ultimately lie with Rondo. For that reason I think Boston should be worried. Rondo is a very sensitive personality, which is why I think he's always clashed with KG, who's so in your face. Coupled with the loss of his buddy Perkins, I think he's starting to introvert. That and he was always a little over rated. I might place him at the bottom of the first tier of point guards, but more likely near the top of the second tier.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

At this point of his career I don't understand what Shaq brings to the table. Even if he comes back for the 2nd round he's will be out of rhythm and out of shape. The dude is done. Maybe vs. Orlando he would be another big body to put on Howard but vs. Miami he would get run out the building.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

JC.McFly said:


> At this point of his career I don't understand what Shaq brings to the table. Even if he comes back for the 2nd round he's will be out of rhythm and out of shape. The dude is done. Maybe vs. Orlando he would be another big body to put on Howard but vs. Miami he would get run out the building.


Inside offense, mostly. And six fouls for Howard.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Floods said:


> Inside offense, mostly. And six fouls for Howard.


When do you plan to face Dwight though?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ßen said:


> When do you plan to face Dwight though?


We probably won't, but Shaq does have that use if the situation arises. Just saying.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

JC.McFly said:


> At this point of his career I don't understand what Shaq brings to the table. Even if he comes back for the 2nd round he's will be out of rhythm and out of shape. The dude is done. Maybe vs. Orlando he would be another big body to put on Howard but vs. Miami he would get run out the building.


If you watched him play with the starters at all this year it should be plainly obvious. A healthy Shaq, even at his advanced age, plays pretty good post defense and provides Rondo with a massive target around the rim. If his name wasn't Shaquille O'Neal everyone would consider him a very valuable role-player providing some sorely needed elements, but because he's Shaq, and he's not throwing up 30-15's anymore, he's somehow a garbage player.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

I hope Pau bring it tonight after Perk called him soft last week.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Floods said:


> Inside offense, mostly. And six fouls for Howard.


So Shaq is a move for Howard and Green for LeBron. But it's not even debatable that the Celtics team chemistry has been rattled after that trade. IMO banking your whole season on Shaq is the worst possible scenario for any team. They were better off giving it one last run at a championship and then letting Perkins walk if he didnt want to resign.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

JC.McFly said:


> At this point of his career I don't understand what Shaq brings to the table. Even if he comes back for the 2nd round he's will be out of rhythm and out of shape. The dude is done. Maybe vs. Orlando he would be another big body to put on Howard but vs. Miami he would get run out the building.


Say what you want about him, but he's the most massive player in the league, meaning if he doesn't forget he's tall and huge he's still a scoring threat inside and he can gobble up boards, or at least keep opponents from getting them. 

He's a guy you can just throw the ball into and he'll score at a good rate. Plus he still catches and finishes well. Anyone who watched the Celtics the first half of the season and saw how dominant they were on offense knows it was because Rondo raised his game to a new level and because Shaq spaced the floor like no one has for the Celtics in the Big 3 era. 

Not to mention the rebounding factor. In Cleveland last year and in Boston this year he's still put up good rebounding numbers, unsurprisingly since he's ****in huge. And what the stats don't show is the space he takes up inside, meaning opponents don't play volleyball in there by tipping the ball to themselves over and over.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Bogg said:


> If you watched him play with the starters at all this year it should be plainly obvious. A healthy Shaq, even at his advanced age, plays pretty good post defense and provides Rondo with a massive target around the rim. If his name wasn't Shaquille O'Neal everyone would consider him a very valuable role-player providing some sorely needed elements, but because he's Shaq, and he's not throwing up 30-15's anymore, he's somehow a garbage player.


Exactly. People are letting their hate for Shaq get in the way of their vision. With Shaq in there, there's 5 legitimate scoring threats with plenty of space to operate. It's no coincidence they were blasting teams on offense with Shaq starting.


----------



## Adol (Nov 25, 2004)

You are the biggest apologist ever.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Go argue with the points I made. Then I would take you seriously.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Or, he's just ultra cold. He has one or two or three of these slumps every season with the Celtics. Sometimes they come in the playoffs -- see the 08 ECSF, or Game 3 in last year's Finals. Many times they're just unexplainable, and they always make me wanna pull my hair out. Its just something he does every year with us.


I remember some of his slumps for the Celts. 08 Post Season and also the end of the Finals last year.

I think his effectiveness will take a massive hit from having no Perkins though, regardless of streaks.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Ray's the greatest shooter ever. He wouldn't be so if he couldn't score without Perk on the floor. He's managed to have a good shooting season with Perk playing 12 games with us this season.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

His slumps are because he doesn't handle te ball enough to work his way out of slumps, when youbare in catch and shoot situations, and you're cold it's hard to work your way out of it.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

edabomb said:


> I remember some of his slumps for the Celts. 08 Post Season and also the end of the Finals last year.
> 
> I think his effectiveness will take a massive hit from having no Perkins though, regardless of streaks.


I don't think Perk has much to do with it honestly, Allen statistically has shot the best percentage of his career and this was with Perk not being there for the majority of the season.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

JC.McFly said:


> So Shaq is a move for Howard and Green for LeBron.


Shaq's a move for the entire league, everything falls into place when he's healthy. You can win a title with Shaq as your center, being backed up by Krstic and whatever Jermaine can give, leaving Glen Davis to only play power forward. When Shaq's out and you're forced to either play Jermaine long minutes or Glen Davis out of position at center things really start to fall apart. 





JC.McFly said:


> But it's not even debatable that the Celtics team chemistry has been rattled after that trade. IMO banking your whole season on Shaq is the worst possible scenario for any team. They were better off giving it one last run at a championship and then letting Perkins walk if he didnt want to resign.


I've been against the Perkins trade since it happened, and I've taken an active interest in the Thunder since he wound up there, you aren't telling me anything I don't know.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Adol said:


> You are the biggest apologist ever.


For who, Shaq? The Celtics are much, much better with him in the lineup than otherwise. There's really no debating that.


----------



## Adol (Nov 25, 2004)

LamarButler said:


> Go argue with the points I made. Then I would take you seriously.


I agree with the premise that Shaq still has value and will help the Celtics; I was commenting on the broader pattern of your posts dating back a year or two now, which you always make excuses for the Celtics and self-assuredly proclaim all they have to do is X to win, or you rationalize why something or other is a good thing when clearly it's not. 

The homer goggles are distorting your vision.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wasn't Ray's shooting performance today more about returning to the statistical mean vs. the Heat? He was shooting like 50 and 60 percent from the field and 3 point--that wasn't going to continue.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

He shot the ball well today too. Celtics lost because they don't rebound and Shaq isn't going to come back and rebound (don't bother expecting that). And Shaq is a good one on one post defender but against motion and movement he's terrible.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

There's a lot of problems with the Celtics, as I've mentioned earlier. And a lot of them don't have to do with Perk.

But it is a valid point to say the Perk trade hit the Celtics hard psychologically. I'm not denying that. But yes, they can win a title without Perk (and with Shaq).


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm not taking anything from this win btw. I don't think that Celtics team is anything like the Celtics team we'll face in the 2nd round.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

LamarButler said:


> Say what you want about him, but he's the most massive player in the league, meaning if he doesn't forget he's tall and huge he's still a scoring threat inside and he can gobble up boards, or at least keep opponents from getting them.
> 
> He's a guy you can just throw the ball into and he'll score at a good rate. Plus he still catches and finishes well. Anyone who watched the Celtics the first half of the season and saw how dominant they were on offense knows it was because Rondo raised his game to a new level and because Shaq spaced the floor like no one has for the Celtics in the Big 3 era.
> 
> Not to mention the rebounding factor. In Cleveland last year and in Boston this year he's still put up good rebounding numbers, unsurprisingly since he's ****in huge. And what the stats don't show is the space he takes up inside, meaning opponents don't play volleyball in there by tipping the ball to themselves over and over.


Weren't you the guy who said the Lakers were done last year in the finals? I don't think I can trust your judgment on basketball after that one. More-so because it is not even debatable what so ever that the Celtics without Perkins have given up the extra notch they had over the rest of the teams, even Stevie Wonder can see it. Shaq will not fill that whole no matter how you try to make it fit.
These games might not mean much to some fans, but to the players they are measuring sticks for the playoffs, specially with the playoffs right around the corner. That Green trade has been a total disaster so far. Shaq makes a difference but he's not the answer.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Celtics problem doesn't seem to be per se the guys who are there, so much as the psychology of the guys who are there. Particularly Rondo and Big Baby. Those two guys were a huge reason that they were beating the Heat earlier in the year, even without Perk. They both blew chunks today. Boston's big three did good, but it was everyone else on the team that didn't step up. Boston looked like how Miami used to look, and Miami looked like how Boston used to look.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Whoevers announcing the Grizz game just seemed to compare Z-Bo's passing out of the post to Hakeem's. I wasnt listening properly, but I think thats what happened.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ßen said:


> Whoevers announcing the Grizz game just seemed to compare Z-Bo's passing out of the post to Hakeem's. I wasnt listening properly, but I think thats what happened.


Based on the few Grizzlies broadcasts I've heard, I'd say you not only heard that exactly right, your mind probably automatically blocked out some of more grisly comments made on that topic by those guys.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Maybe I'm missing the point, but a video of Sam Young chopping a tree down is actually promoting NBA Green week?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

JC.McFly said:


> Weren't you the guy who said the Lakers were done last year in the finals? I don't think I can trust your judgment on basketball after that one. More-so because it is not even debatable what so ever that the Celtics without Perkins have given up the extra notch they had over the rest of the teams, even Stevie Wonder can see it. Shaq will not fill that whole no matter how you try to make it fit.
> These games might not mean much to some fans, but to the players they are measuring sticks for the playoffs, specially with the playoffs right around the corner. That Green trade has been a total disaster so far. Shaq makes a difference but he's not the answer.


I'll admit I said that prematurely and out of overconfidence. I looked dumb cause of it, I can take the L. But lets not act like I could predict that Perk would go down in Game 6.

No **** the Celtics have looked worse after Perk left. But a lot of these problems are unrelated to Perk. Ray Allen slumps at some point every season -- not related to Perk. Pierce is getting careless with the ball -- nothing to do with Perk. Big Baby is in a funk -- he's never been a real collected player.

And 33-10 before Perk stepped on the floor isn't me trying to fit anything. It's a fact. The Celtics have been the best defensive team in the league, pre-Perk and post-Perk. The problem lately has been offense. So if Shaq comes back, its not a stretch to say they'll get a huge boost offensively, as we've already seen how good the Celtics are offensively with Shaq. Its just common sense that the Celtics offense gets a lot better when Shaq draws the defense inside and the other 4 starters have a lot more space to work with. And anyways, Shaq is an actual threat to create his shot, or finish off passes. If you don't wanna think about how it works, you don't need to. You can just watch game tape of the first half of the season.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

JC.McFly said:


> Weren't you the guy who said the Lakers were done last year in the finals? I don't think I can trust your judgment on basketball after that one. More-so because it is not even debatable what so ever that the Celtics without Perkins have given up the extra notch they had over the rest of the teams, even Stevie Wonder can see it. Shaq will not fill that whole no matter how you try to make it fit.
> These games might not mean much to some fans, but to the players they are measuring sticks for the playoffs, specially with the playoffs right around the corner. That Green trade has been a total disaster so far. Shaq makes a difference but he's not the answer.



Shaq actually filled that role excellently over the first half or so of the season when he was healthy. A healthy Shaq is the _exact_ answer, I just don't think it's wise to gamble on the oldest player in the league being healthy.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

As a lot of others have said, aside from a bit of identity, it isn't what Perkins brings that is the problem at the moment. It's the offense, which Perk was never really a big part of. 

You've got Rondo slumping, looking mentally weak whereas before he was growling in LeBron's chest.

RayRay's in a slump, but we all know he'll get out of it. 

Pierce doesn't look good out there, Garnett's inconsistent at the moment, and Jeff Green looks lost, and needs to pick up the system soon. 

All these can be easily worked on by the coaching staff, or it's just a matter of confidence for Rondo, Allen and Green. I wouldn't be worrying if I'm a Boston fan.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Go argue with the points I made. Then I would take you seriously.


Are you leaving my quote in your sig as a tribute to my genius? Or are you just too lazy to back track? Just curious.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Heated said:


> Are you leaving my quote in your sig as a tribute to my genius? Or are you just too lazy to back track? Just curious.


See you in the 2nd round. Or do you think we'll get there?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Grizzlies destroying the Hornets. Same record now, but the Hornets have the tie-breaker. Portland now has a one-game lead over both the Hornets/Grizzlies for the 6th seed.


----------



## Adol (Nov 25, 2004)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Basel said:


> Grizzlies destroying the Hornets. Same record now, but the Hornets have the tie-breaker. Portland now has a one-game lead over both the Hornets/Grizzlies for the 6th seed.


It didn't really occur to me until right now, but the Griz have the ability to field a Mayo/Allen/Battier backcourt that would just be absolutely destructive on defense........I miss Tony and Perk, I don't have the ability to root for guys like Murphy and Arroyo, they're just strangers wearing green.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Game3525 said:


> Welcome to Laker world, give half-ass effort and then bitch later when you don't win.


Yup.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dallas is just toying with Phoenix, which makes the Lakers game tonight that much more important.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Dallas is just toying with Phoenix, which makes the Lakers game tonight that much more important.


Phoenix playing out the string, and not very well either.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> See you in the 2nd round. Or do you think we'll get there?


Well that quote was in reference to the 3 regular season games the Celtics had coming up, not the playoffs. But yes, see you in the 2nd round. Hopefully your (and our) former thug doesn't injure any of our players.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Is Haslem coming back this season?


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

LamarButler said:


> Is Haslem coming back this season?


Per Rotoworld



> Udonis Haslem (foot) suffered a setback in practice and it is increasingly unlikely that he'll be ready for the beginning of the postseason.
> Haslem didn't practice on Tuesday because of discomfort in his foot and Erik Spoelstra said it's still "too early to tell" with the veteran. It's been a lost fantasy season for Haslem, but hopefully for the Heat he'll be able to help them out as they pursue an NBA championship. Apr 5, 6:21 PM


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Bogg said:


> If you watched him play with the starters at all this year it should be plainly obvious. A healthy Shaq, even at his advanced age, plays pretty good post defense and provides Rondo with a massive target around the rim. If his name wasn't Shaquille O'Neal everyone would consider him a very valuable role-player providing some sorely needed elements, but because he's Shaq, and he's not throwing up 30-15's anymore, he's somehow a garbage player.





LamarButler said:


> I'll admit I said that prematurely and out of overconfidence. I looked dumb cause of it, I can take the L. But lets not act like I could predict that Perk would go down in Game 6.
> 
> No **** the Celtics have looked worse after Perk left. But a lot of these problems are unrelated to Perk. Ray Allen slumps at some point every season -- not related to Perk. Pierce is getting careless with the ball -- nothing to do with Perk. Big Baby is in a funk -- he's never been a real collected player.
> 
> And 33-10 before Perk stepped on the floor isn't me trying to fit anything. It's a fact. The Celtics have been the best defensive team in the league, pre-Perk and post-Perk. The problem lately has been offense. So if Shaq comes back, its not a stretch to say they'll get a huge boost offensively, as we've already seen how good the Celtics are offensively with Shaq. Its just common sense that the Celtics offense gets a lot better when Shaq draws the defense inside and the other 4 starters have a lot more space to work with. And anyways, Shaq is an actual threat to create his shot, or finish off passes. If you don't wanna think about how it works, you don't need to. You can just watch game tape of the first half of the season.


I care more about what he does vs the elite teams rather than focus on his play vs. lower caliber teams.
oct.26 vs Heat 3-7fg 7reb 9points
nov11 vs Heat 1-4fg 7reb 5points
dec03 vs Bulls 5-6fg 5reb 12points
dec25 vsMagic 1-3fg 1reb 2points
jan08 vs Bulls 2-4fg 4reb 5points
jan17 vsMagic 5-7fg 2reb 12points
jan30 vsLakers 0-2fg 6reb 0points

7 games 6.1points 4.5reb 1blk 

1. I'm not impressed
2. He's not a difference maker
3. If he comes back for the 2nd round he's not going to be in form

Overall Perkins even though was not a big part of the offense, generated a lot of opportunities for the C's to get out and get some easy baskets. Their defense took a hit which was their strongest attribute and an out of shape 9 points 4.8 rebounds per game is not going to save their season.
A below avg. C becomes fools gold when there's not many elite C's in the league. That's what's going on. It's not based on hate or dislike for Shaq it's based on facts.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

MEEEELLLLLLOOOOOOOOO

4.9 seconds left, scored in grangers face, then blocks his shot.

Anthony took Grangers soul on b2b possessions.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Melo hit the GW in Indiana w/4.9 left. Knicks win 110-109.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Melo with a game winning shot and game winning defensive stop.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

Melo can play clutch defense, he just needs to try. With the playoffs coming up, I have no doubt he's going to get a lot better.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> TommyBeer Carmelo is now 19-39 (.487) in his career on shots that tie or put his team ahead in final 10 seconds of regulation or OT


Clutch


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

OKC are the real thing. Love the Perkins trade for them. OKC will represent the West in the Finals.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thunder are not missing a ****ing shot. Wow. Lakers already down 12.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

23AJ said:


> OKC are the real thing. Love the Perkins trade for them. OKC will represent the West in the Finals.


No they won't.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Westbrook/Durant lighting it up. Kobe/Pau playing well for LA.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

JC.McFly said:


> I care more about what he does vs the elite teams rather than focus on his play vs. lower caliber teams.
> oct.26 vs Heat 3-7fg 7reb 9points
> nov11 vs Heat 1-4fg 7reb 5points
> dec03 vs Bulls 5-6fg 5reb 12points
> ...


You don't need to be impressed, the Celtics are a vastly better team when he's in the lineup, and that's just a fact. The 12/25 and 1/30 games aren't accurate indicators of his impact: the Christmas game he and Dwight both spent the entire game in foul trouble because the refs got whistle-happy, and the 1/30 game was a Celtics win in which he played backup minutes to Perkins. Like it or not, having Shaq in the lineup is a _huge_ difference over starting Jermaine O'Neal(which they did today), he's at the point in his career where his sheer size and interior defensive presence is far more important than what he does in the stat sheet. 



JC.McFly said:


> Overall Perkins even though was not a big part of the offense, generated a lot of opportunities for the C's to get out and get some easy baskets. Their defense took a hit which was their strongest attribute and an out of shape 9 points 4.8 rebounds per game is not going to save their season.
> A below avg. C becomes fools gold when there's not many elite C's in the league. That's what's going on. It's not based on hate or dislike for Shaq it's based on facts.


Shaq provided/provides(?) much of the same defensive presence by challenging shots and turning guys into jumpshooters. I watched it happen game after game, and the Celtics were largely considered title favorites with a healthy Shaq _before_ Perkins came back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Awesome play by Kobe not giving up on the play.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Basel said:


> No they won't.


They might, but they're not favorites yet. Once Ibaka gets another year or so under his belt and Harden fully arrives the West is theirs, though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Westbrook already has 16 points.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The Lakers might as well put a lounge chair at the free throw line. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Why would you leave Cook to close out on Maynor?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Westbrook already has 16 points.


Yawn.

Typical OKC against the Lakers, light it up early, but when crunch time happens, they go cold in the second half.

Recurring theme.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thunder shooting 65% and only lead by 5. I'll take it.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

23AJ said:


> OKC are the real thing. Love the Perkins trade for them. OKC will represent the West in the Finals.


They are playing absolutely no defense in this game...they shoot over 65% with 36 in the first quarter, yet they only lead by 5.

How can you seriously pick this team to go to Finals? 

Oh yeah, you are the guy who picked Denver in 2009. Right.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Pretty easy to stay in a game when you shoot 14 free throws in a quarter.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

James Harden turning into a sane J.R. Smith has been highly enjoyable.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Would be cool if the Lakers stopped fouling them beyond the 3-point line.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke is in the game. Great.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Get it within five by the half and I'll be satisfied. Then kick their asses (like usual) in the second half. I do have a bad feeling about this game though, hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> Get it within five by the half and I'll be satisfied. Then kick their asses (like usual) in the second half. I do have a bad feeling about this game though, hopefully I'm wrong.


Thunder have a bad habit of disappearing in the second half at Staples.

Let's see if they have broken that habit this time around.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steve Blake sighting!


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm beginning to think that Kobe Bryant is allergic to defense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe and Perkins getting into it. **** you, Perkins. Can't stand that bitch.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Basel said:


> Kobe and Perkins getting into it. **** you, Perkins. Can't stand that bitch.


To be fair, if Kobe was an offensive tackle he'd have been called for holding on that play.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Back to a 5-point lead. Kobe doing work.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Haha that Kobe-Perk scuffle was hilarious. Don't know what the **** Kobe was thinking really.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe looking good on offense, but on defense, looking like a vending machine.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Five point game! Keep it up Lakeshow! Kobe's playing great.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Funny how you don't hear from Hibachi much when the Thunder start getting to the line. 

Nice dunk by Drew!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Lol I love Perk


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau having a terrific game.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Ibaka's just not quite ready. When he puts it together the Thunder will be very dangerous


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Basel said:


> Funny how you don't hear from Hibachi much when the Thunder start getting to the line.
> 
> Nice dunk by Drew!


Lol did you expect otherwise?

Four point game. Nice.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers down 2 at the half. Kobe and Pau dominated the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Westbrook with 18/5/5 but Kobe canceled it out with 20/2/3 on 70% shooting. Hopefully he can keep it up and Russell cools off. Gotta keep feeding Pau, he's unstoppable out there.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Make that 22 on 8/11. Let's go Lakers! Two point game.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Lakers are playing like it is November again, great offense, but defense is no where to be seen.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Not much defense in this game yet. I expect that to change in the 2nd half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Not much defense in this game yet. I expect that to change in the 2nd half.


Same here.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Agreed. I'm calling a really low scoring third.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thunder score the first six of the quarter. 8-point lead. Ugh.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Ibaka has improved so much throughout this season.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I smell a makeup call coming for Fish! :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Two jump balls in one possession. Rare.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I smell the Lakers blowing this out in the fourth.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What a joke. Durant isn't touched but he goes to the line.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

God, if Ron had quick feet he would be the best perimeter defender in the league.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau looking to score near the basket often tonight. I love it.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Basel said:


> Pau looking to score near the basket often tonight. I love it.


It is about ****ing time, he is been playing like pussy the past few weeks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

90-88 Lakers lead after three.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Pau looking to score near the basket often tonight. I love it.


It just amazes me how many people have jumped on the OKC bandwagon...their defense is just awful. I don't know if the Lakers have gotten into their heads or what.

According to ESPN, they are in the bottom half in the league in defense, ranked at 17. But they are nowhere near that high tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steve Blake 3/3 tonight from deep! :wtf:


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Where has this Steve Blake been all year? He would be getting starter minutes if he played like this.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

If Blake can keep that up, Lakers are going to be "formidable." :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If left-handedness was what right-handedness is in the world then Lamar would be the best player in the NBA. Such a shame :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wonder how long Phil will stay with the bench.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

OKC doing a lot of cheating on defense...not working for them.

This reminds me of the run-and-gun '80s...defense be damned, how many points can we score? Can we break 130?


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Shannon has been playing like a bum tonight, need to get his head out of his ass.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All right, let's get the starters back in, Phil.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, it was nice while it lasted. Time to put Kobe and Pau back in.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers playing stupid ball again, OKC sagging off, and Lakers falling for it, taking long, ill-advised shots.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

OKC blew a golden opportunity there...Lakers zero points in over three minutes, but OKC could only manage four.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

So its the Lakers starters vs. OKC starters last 5:47. It will be interesting to see how this turns out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Collison/Mohammed have killed us in this quarter. -__-


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Huge play by Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't believe the guys that are killing us on OKC. Now Thabo for three? Really?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> I can't believe the guys that are killing us on OKC. Now Thabo for three? Really?


Hey, look on the bright side...It's in the last three minutes and the Lakers are still in the game! :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That _should_ be clear path on Fish. On plays like alley oops where the player doesn't have possession so he wasn't in the act of shooting they still give free throws because the player would have been shooting. That would been a breakaway if Fish hadn't body checked him so they should give the clear path.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Fisher has been an absolute liability in this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Horrible time to start turning the ball over.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

5 straight losses.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Lakers fans booing...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Game over.

Give it to OKC, they played a hell of a lot better down the stretch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wowwwwwwwwww. This is pathetic.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow Westbrook is dirty.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe chokes again. Westbrook is dirty, hits a 3 on Kobes face plus the foul.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Somehow we ended up losing by double digits. Unreal.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

P.S. Good time to for OKC finally to step up their defense.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nate Robinson...go die please.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

23AJ said:


> OKC are the real thing. Love the Perkins trade for them. OKC will represent the West in the Finals.


Hate to say I told you so.

yep!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Amazing that although the Lakers have played horrible, they win their last two games they still get the 2nd seed.

But now, thanks to this week, no home court advantage over any of the Eastern teams. Looks like if they want to three-peat, they will have to earn it on the road.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Lakers on a five game losing streak. And don't look now, next up for LA is the Spurs.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Hate to say I told you so.
> 
> yep!


You are a coward, AJ. You would had never shown up were it for these last couple of minutes.

What a front-runner.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

9 turnovers in the fourth quarter, your not going to win playing like that.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You know how in the NFL everyone copies the person who just won and/or loads up with personnel to counter them? I feel like it took two years but the rest of the NBA playoff teams have had enough time to load up with counters to the Lakers bigs.

That's why Pau looks like garbage now. Everyone has enough athletic, long guys to throw at them. Even Miami, with their much-maligned center corps, has tons of mercenary size to throw at L.A.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ron said:


> You are a coward, AJ. You would had never shown up were it for these last couple of minutes.
> 
> What a front-runner.


A coward doesn't post what I did before the game even started. I told you Ron, OKC is every bit as good as LA. And IMO with the Perkins trade they neutralize the Lakers bigs. 

Spurs will beat LA as well Ron on TNT tuesday.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

The Lakers could end up with the 4th seed if they don't get it together.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

The way Kobe has played the last 5 games down the stretch, if it was LeBron the media would be all over it.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Will we ever hear a Laker fan simply give the other team credit...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ron said:


> Amazing that although the Lakers have played horrible, they win their last two games they still get the 2nd seed.
> 
> But now, thanks to this week, *no home court advantage over any of the Eastern teams. Looks like if they want to three-peat, they will have to earn it on the road.*


I predicted that before going into the season.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Adam said:


> You know how in the NFL everyone copies the person who just won and/or loads up with personnel to counter them? I feel like it took two years but the rest of the NBA playoff teams have had enough time to load up with counters to the Lakers bigs.
> 
> That's why Pau looks like garbage now. Everyone has enough athletic, long guys to throw at them. Even Miami, with their much-maligned center corps, has tons of mercenary size to throw at L.A.


^Unless you're Boston and you trade away your center and a serviceable young big on a cheap contract.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dallas or OKC will end up with the third seed. I don't believe LA wins another game in the regular season.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

23AJ said:


> A coward doesn't post what I did before the game even started. I told you Ron, OKC is every bit as good as LA. And IMO with the Perkins trade they neutralize the Lakers bigs.
> 
> Spurs will beat LA as well Ron on TNT tuesday.


You disappeared when the Lakers were up five. Nowhere to be seen, AJ.

We'll see. It's not a great stretch now, but they were not going to keep that insane 17-1 pace up. Better to lose these games then the playoff games.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Dallas or OKC will end up with the third seed. I don't believe LA wins another game in the regular season.


You have many beliefs.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Dallas or OKC will end up with the third seed. I don't believe LA wins another game in the regular season.


So you think they lose to the Kings?

AJ credibility = shot. :laugh:


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

23AJ said:


> Dallas or OKC will end up with the third seed. I don't believe LA wins another game in the regular season.


You honestly think they aren't going to beat a Spurs team who may be resting guys and the Kings?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ron said:


> You disappeared when the Lakers were up five. Nowhere to be seen, AJ.
> 
> We'll see. It's not a great stretch now, but they were not going to keep that insane 17-1 pace up. Better to lose these games then the playoff games.


Dude, I was sitting down eating my dinner enjoying the game. I don't see why you have to post every single quarter on this message board.

Besides I called the game right before tip off. Go look at the time log. No cowards here Ron, just a fan that can see the flaws that make's LA much more vulnerable and beatable this post season.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Game3525 said:


> You honestly think they aren't going to beat a Spurs team who may be resting guys and the Kings?


He's just a baiter. Ignore him...he is very good at it when the Lakers are not playing well, and he is nowhere to be seen when they are.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Game3525 said:


> You honestly think they aren't going to beat a Spurs team who may be resting guys and the Kings?


Yep I honestly believe that. Just like I honestly called the last four games LA would lose. And said even back then it's a good chance LA doesn't win again this season.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Dude, I was sitting down eating my dinner enjoying the game. I don't see why you have to post every single quarter on this message board.
> 
> Besides I called the game right before tip off. Go look at the time log. No cowards here Ron, just a fan that can see the flaws that make's LA much more vulnerable and beatable this post season.


Dude, you were posting when OKC was winning, disappeared when OKC was losing, and show up at the end when its over.

Oh, you did that during the Portland game too.

F-R-O-N-T R-U-N-N-E-R.

Book it.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Ron said:


> Yawn.
> 
> Typical OKC against the Lakers, light it up early, but when crunch time happens, they go cold in the second half.
> 
> Recurring theme.


Good call. 

It sucks for OKC that durant can't score on artest.


----------



## Adol (Nov 25, 2004)

Are the Lakers still just "bored" or does this losing streak point to more serious problems?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers hold the tie-breaker over both Dallas and OKC.

All they have to do is win 1 of their last 2 and they hold the tie-breaker over OKC.

You are too much AJ. Enjoy your evening...since you get such a great kick out of a Laker loss, I am sure you will.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ron said:


> He's just a baiter. Ignore him...he is very good at it when the Lakers are not playing well, and he is nowhere to be seen when they are.


Ron, why resort to name calling ? I've been calling this LA slide for over a week. Because the writing has been on the wall. But I get it you choose to ignore the design flaws in the Lakers team.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I honestly didn't think the Thunder had the swagger to take the Lakers in the fourth like that. Also, it seems that Perkins just isn't the bruiser they need him to be out there. He just doesn't seem to fit. Maybe it will take time.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Adol said:


> Are the Lakers still just "bored" or does this losing streak point to more serious problems?


No, this time OKC shot the ball well and LA didn't play any defense and they didn't execute well at all down the stretch.

OKC made the correct plays, hats off to them.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

The Spurs-Lakers game all of a sudden means a lot, because if the Lakers lose, then

1. They'll possibly play Portland in the 1st round, who I think is the toughest low seed in the playoffs.
2. They'll probably lose homecourt to the Mavs in the 2nd round
3. They'll lose homecourt to Boston in the event that they meet up in the Finals

Will the Spurs even play their players though? I would think they'd want to maintain the best record in the league, cause if they have the same record, Chicago would get the tiebreaker in the event that they meet up in the Finals.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Adol said:


> Are the Lakers still just "bored" or does this losing streak point to more serious problems?


The Lakers are obviously not the Lakers of 2009. Or maybe even 2010.

If they win again this year, it will be a tough road...but I still think its about energy, and not boredom.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Adol said:


> Are the Lakers still just "bored" or does this losing streak point to more serious problems?


The problems are basically they're not head and shoulders better than any of the top tier teams anymore. They're just a top tier team in the mix. The Lakers are very beatable in the West. If LA slides to the third seed, and have to face Portland I could see that series going six or seven games. And who knows what happens.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hibachi! said:


> I honestly didn't think the Thunder had the swagger to take the Lakers in the fourth like that. Also, it seems that Perkins just isn't the bruiser they need him to be out there. He just doesn't seem to fit. Maybe it will take time.


I love what Perkins has brought to them. Westbrook and Ibaka have really been playing better since he got there.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Hibachi! said:


> I honestly didn't think the Thunder had the swagger to take the Lakers in the fourth like that. Also, it seems that Perkins just isn't the bruiser they need him to be out there. He just doesn't seem to fit. Maybe it will take time.


Give it to the Thunder, they kicked the Lakers' ass down the stretch.

At least the Lakers competed in this game, but their defensive effort leaves much to be desired.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> The Spurs-Lakers game all of a sudden means a lot, because if the Lakers lose, then
> 
> 1. They'll possibly play Portland in the 1st round, who I think is the toughest low seed in the playoffs.
> 2. They'll probably lose homecourt to the Mavs in the 2nd round
> ...


Yup Spurs will play their guys. This game has a lot riding on it. As you so eloquently pointed out.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> The Spurs-Lakers game all of a sudden means a lot, because if the Lakers lose, then
> 
> 1. They'll possibly play Portland in the 1st round, who I think is the toughest low seed in the playoffs.
> 2. They'll probably lose homecourt to the Mavs in the 2nd round
> ...


Lakers lost to Utah who was missing half their team...it's not about the opponents, its about the Lakers and whatever effort they want to come with.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ron said:


> Dude, you were posting when OKC was winning, disappeared when OKC was losing, and show up at the end when its over.
> 
> Oh, you did that during the Portland game too.
> 
> ...


Bullocks mate.


----------



## Adol (Nov 25, 2004)

All of these turnovers point to mental fatigue - not many teams three peat for a reason. 

I'm still picking the Lakers to win the west, and probably the whole thing. To beat this team someone is going to have to rip out their heart, and I only think two or three teams are capable of that - all of which are in the east.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I picked Dallas back during the summer (I picked San Antonio last year and I seem to have been a year early on that one) so I'm sticking with Dallas.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Adam said:


> You know how in the NFL everyone copies the person who just won and/or loads up with personnel to counter them? I feel like it took two years but the rest of the NBA playoff teams have had enough time to load up with counters to the Lakers bigs.
> 
> That's why Pau looks like garbage now. Everyone has enough athletic, long guys to throw at them. Even Miami, with their much-maligned center corps, has tons of mercenary size to throw at L.A.


Wait....Pau looks like garbage. Did we all watch the same game here? People really do love to overreact. Look the Lakers are playing like garbage right now and it's easy to pile on them. It's the same with every team, but it seems like only the Heat and Lakers gain and lose title odds depending on their losing streaks.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

The Finals will either be OKC/MIA or OKC/CHI.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Wait....Pau looks like garbage. Did we all watch the same game here? People really do love to overreact. Look the Lakers are playing like garbage right now and it's easy to pile on them. It's the same with every team, but it seems like only the Heat and Lakers gain and lose title odds depending on their losing streaks.


I take a bigger sample size than just the game which finished 30 minutes ago when I make a statement about a player. Pau has looked like garbage this year.

Edit: Before anybody gets really pedantic let me clarify that he's still an all-star level player even though I call him garbage. He just hasn't been a top 20 player this year.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

OKC and SA for the West, CHI and BOS for the East

I'd gladly watch the finals if they had two of the four teams up there. If the Lakers get in again, I'll probably get bored watching it.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Adam said:


> I take a bigger sample size than just the game which finished 30 minutes ago when I make a statement about a player. Pau has looked like garbage this year.
> 
> Edit: Before anybody gets really pedantic let me clarify that he's still an all-star level player even though I call him garbage. He just hasn't been a top 20 player this year.


Oh ok. Well you're still wrong and it's really not even close.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Pau played well today, in fact most of the team played well offensively. Tonight was all about defense, they didn't play any at all. It is more annoying then concerning IMO since we saw how great they can be when they focus and play with energy. I think they will be fine, but you can't have these sort of mental breakdowns in the playoffs.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Oh ok. Well you're still wrong and it's really not even close.


Proof of Pau's poor play this year in tough games[/URL]

*** Adam, why did you post a link that had a trojan attached to it??? ***


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Lmao.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Adam said:


> Proof of Pau's poor play this year in tough games[/URL]


Good job on proving much more thank you think.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Are people really dashing off the Lakers bandwagon right now? Lol.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Floods said:


> Are people really dashing off the Lakers bandwagon right now? Lol.


Happens every year.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Floods said:


> Are people really dashing off the Lakers bandwagon right now? Lol.


I think it is just 23AJ who is picking OKC to win the west.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lol at the rats jumping off the Celtics/Lakers ships. The playoffs are a long process with a lot of time between games. Lots of pressure. Lots of mindgames. It is a huge advantage to have gone through it all before. The only team in the West that knows somewhat what the Lakers know is the Spurs. A team like the Thunder still has some pain to go through IMO. Still a bit too green behind the ears IMO. We'll see though. 

I don't think you can write of a champion until they finally lose though. Same with Boston. The Heat beating them today helped the Heat, it didn't hurt Boston though. It's still going to be a whale of a series, and take a bit of luck to knock them out.

Similarly I think the Bulls are in for a dog fight in the second round against Orlando. There's nothing easy about the playoffs.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Basel said:


> Happens every year.


I don't think it happened last year. People dashed off the Celtics bandwagon last year, but LA pretty much dominated the west last year. That's why it was so surprising when OKC pushed them in the 1st round.


----------



## rayz789 (Oct 30, 2008)

Lmao @ Lakers thinking it's nothing to worry about lol. Guys you all realize if the lakers drop to the 6th seed that they'll likely face the blazers in the first round and then face likely the mavs and then the spurs not having homecourt? Hmm it be the first time since the shaq era that the lakers could likely be in 3rd place in the western conference. And when they were in 3rd place in the western conference, i don't think i recall they have won a championship in kobe's era? Hmmmm.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Well one thing is for sure - the post trade freefall I spoke of the Celtics being in a couple of weeks ago can no longer be debated.

Geez I hope Shaq can get healthy.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Floods said:


> Are people really dashing off the Lakers bandwagon right now? Lol.


I think it has more to do with people being tired of the Lakers in the Finals and hoping that they won't get back for a fourth consecutive time, besides their own fans of course.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

rayz789 said:


> Lmao @ Lakers thinking it's nothing to worry about lol. Guys you all realize if the lakers drop to the 6th seed that they'll likely face the blazers in the first round and then face likely the mavs and then the spurs not having homecourt? Hmm it be the first time since the shaq era that the lakers could likely be in 3rd place in the western conference. And when they were in 3rd place in the western conference, i don't think i recall they have won a championship in kobe's era? Hmmmm.


Are you high?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Lol at the rats jumping off the Celtics/Lakers ships. The playoffs are a long process with a lot of time between games. Lots of pressure. Lots of mindgames. It is a huge advantage to have gone through it all before. The only team in the West that knows somewhat what the Lakers know is the Spurs. A team like the Thunder still has some pain to go through IMO. Still a bit too green behind the ears IMO. We'll see though.
> 
> I don't think you can write of a champion until they finally lose though. Same with Boston. The Heat beating them today helped the Heat, it didn't hurt Boston though. It's still going to be a whale of a series, and take a bit of luck to knock them out.
> 
> Similarly I think the Bulls are in for a dog fight in the second round against Orlando. There's nothing easy about the playoffs.


Thing is, the Lakers are pretty much unchanged, while the Celtics are without their longtime starting center, and currently call Jermaine O'Neal and Nenad Krstic their inside muscle.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

edabomb said:


> Well one thing is for sure - the post trade freefall I spoke of the Celtics being in a couple of weeks ago can no longer be debated.
> 
> Geez I hope Shaq can get healthy.


Shaq is a 38 year old fat slob who has missed practically an entire season and probably can't run the court for more than 10 minutes. How the hell is he gonna help you again?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Great run in the fourth by OKC. They're a great team. Hopefully one that we won't have to face in the playoffs. I'm still banking on that youth thing, even though they're clearly more talented then anyone in the west outside of the Lakers.

They've established themselves as having an actual shot at the championship. I doubt it, I think that they are still a year or so away from actually winning the whole thing, but they're damn good.


----------

